# [UPGRADE] - Mémoire RAM MacBook Pro 17"



## Buyn (1 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour tout le monde,


Je compte très bientôt faire un petit "UPGRADE" pour mon MacBook Pro 17" j'aimerais augmenter la mémoire RAM et donc j'hésite entre une 8Go et 16Go ; pour le moment j'ai 4Go et après avoir installé la dernière version de Mac Os/x c'est à dire Mountain Lion j'ai constaté que ce système d'exploitation était vraiment gourmand. Au démarrage de l'ordinateur il ne reste que 2.40Go disponible et après que l'application Mail se lance, il reste environ 2.10Go. 
Là où ça se gâte c'est lorsque je lance un navigateur internet, que ce soit Safari, Mozilla Firefox, Google Chrome ou même Opera, je n'ai plus que 1Go voire même 600Mo disponible. 

Comme j'utilise beaucoup de logiciels en même temps, DreamWeaver, AfterEffects ainsi que Photoshop, deux Navigateurs internet (Mozilla & Safari), Photoshop, Mail et iMessage, j'aimerais donc savoir si je ferais mieux de me procurer une mémoire RAM de 16Go.

Quelle marque devrais-je prendre? Et comment faire pour les placer? Puis-je le faire tout seul? (j'ai déjà vu quelques vidéos où en montre comment faire) ou bien le ramener chez quelqu'un.

Je ne connais pas des bons sites qui proposent des mémoires RAM pour Macbook Pro, donc si vous en connaissez merci de bien vouloir m'en faire part.


Cordialement, Buyn.

Hello.
Il y a [Sujet Global] Les mémoires des MacBook Pro dans _MacBook Pro_.
Vu que je ne peux pas y rattacher ton message , je ferme ici et t'invite à re-poster là-bas.


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Décembre 2012)

Je pense que vu ton utilisation 16 Go, c'est bien.

Pour l'achat, je te conseil Crucial, tu peux y déterminer quel type de RAM il te faut. Pour la mettre en place tu trouveras certainement un tuto vidéo ou pdf sur le net.


----------

